# Cary, NC- Recruiting Players Saturday Group



## Belen (Sep 27, 2004)

I am recruiting players for my Saturday group.  At this time, it is a weekly group, although we take one weekend off per month.  The sessions last from 3pm-10pm  and we take a break for dinner as well as spend some time hanging out.  We were thinking about starting a d20 modern/future campaign where we would be a team of explorers travelling to alternate earths and throughout history, fighting to keep our reality intact from a group bent on disrupting it.

If anyone is interested or would like to know more, then please let me know.  We are located in Cary, NC not far from I-40.  You can contact me at dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com

Dave


----------



## Belen (Sep 28, 2004)

Almost forgot!  E-mail me at dave_ncsu_alumni@yahoo.com


----------



## Belen (Sep 28, 2004)

There is a possibility that the d20 modern game could be scrapped for either a 3.5 homebrew or a d20 future game depending on number of players and interest.  My main focus would be finding gamers for the Saturday game.

I'd definitely want people who liked a good balance between combat and role play.


----------



## Belen (Oct 6, 2004)

bump.  Anyone?


----------



## FreeBooter (Oct 12, 2004)

*Oy, Saturday*

If it were Sunday, I'd be there.


----------



## Templetroll (Oct 23, 2004)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> There is a possibility that the d20 modern game could be scrapped for either a 3.5 homebrew or a d20 future game depending on number of players and interest.  My main focus would be finding gamers for the Saturday game.
> 
> I'd definitely want people who liked a good balance between combat and role play.




I just sent you an email.  Definitely interested.


----------

